# IndySCCA.org Solo Series Points Event #2 May 1st



## IndyDave (Apr 8, 2011)

Run the same course that the Car & Driver Magazine One Lap of America competitors will have run just the day before! 

We'll be doing it again @ Grissom Aeroplex. To register and get more info such as entry fees and directions, go to:

https://www.motorsportreg.com/index.cfm/event/event.advert/uidEvent/6F091957-09D5-B5A5-02C7A9669385CA2C


----------

